# llevarlo al otro límite



## German_lover

Hallo,

no sé cómo se dice esta frase en alemán: "llevarlo al otro límite". En inglés se diría: take something to the next level

Example:

Ella lo llevó al otro límite. Sie hat es ... zum andere Stufe. Ni idea.

Danke


----------



## susanainboqueixon

Ella lo llevó al (otro) límite:
"Sie hat es bis zum Äußersten getrieben", "Sie hat es auf die Spitze getrieben"

Saludos,
Susana


----------



## Floridsdorfer

Nunca escuché "llevar al _otro _límite". No me resulta que se diga algo así ni que exista esta expresión.
Para mí, la frase no es correcta y tampoco se oye "español". ¿"Al otro límite" qué? ¿cuál "otro" límite? No tiene sentido...

Movido por la curiosidad (el español se habla en un territorio inmenso y no se puede excluir nada) acabo de buscarla en google.es.
"Llevar al _otro _límite" no tiene ninguna entrada en Google.
"Llevarlo al otro límite" tiene tres, de las cuales dos procedentes de este hilo.

Así que, sin lugar a duda, _"llevar(lo) al otro límite"_en español no existe y desaconsejaría usarla.
Un poco mejor sería sin el artículo, _"llevarlo a otro límite"_, pero sigue sin tener mucho sentido y nomás tiene nueve entradas en todo Google, así que nada tampoco...

La frase que sí se usa en español es *llevar al límite *, sin "otro".
Un sinónimo sería* llevar al máximo*, alternativamente *llevar a la máxima potencia *(esto me parece más para motores o algo así), *llevar al máximo nivel* (también *al nivel máximo*).

Si hablamos de llevar a un nivel más alto sin que necesariamente sea el máximo se dice* llevar a un nivel superior*.
Esta sería la correspondiente de la frase inglesa.
Existe también "llevar al siguiente nivel" pero esta no la usaría, me parece más una traducción demasiado literal de "next level".

A este propósito me resulta que también existe una traducción en alemán: *bis zur höchsten Stufe*.
Estoy seguro de haberla escuchado y, sobre todo, leído bastante.

¿Cómo sería con la traducción que más se corresponde al inglés "bis zur nächsten Stufe"?
Ist das überhaupt üblich?

Saludos


----------



## Tonerl

Floridsdorfer said:


> ¿Cómo sería con la traducción que más se corresponde al inglés "bis zur nächsten Stufe"?



*Man kann z.B. etwas auf die "höchste Stufe" (ein)stellen, sei es eine Heizung, oder die Lautstärke eines Gerätes (Radio, Fernseher), beim Wetter (Sturm- Warnung der höchsten Stufe) etc... 
*

*Synonyme für "höchste Stufe": *
höchste Vollendung, Höhepunkt, Nonplusultra,
Tüpfelchen auf dem i, Sahnehäubchen (obendrauf) (ugs.)

*
Die höchste Stufe (der Vollkommenheit)*
The highest level/stage of perfection.
llevar a un nivel superior.

Saludos


----------



## German_lover

Floridsdorfer said:


> Nunca escuché "llevar al _otro _límite". No me resulta que se diga algo así ni que exista esta expresión.
> Para mí, la frase no es correcta y tampoco se oye "español". ¿"Al otro límite" qué? ¿cuál "otro" límite? No tiene sentido...
> 
> Movido por la curiosidad (el español se habla en un territorio inmenso y no se puede excluir nada) acabo de buscarla en google.es.
> "Llevar al _otro _límite" no tiene ninguna entrada en Google.
> "Llevarlo al otro límite" tiene tres, de las cuales dos procedentes de este hilo.
> 
> Así que, sin lugar a duda, _"llevar(lo) al otro límite"_en español no existe y desaconsejaría usarla.
> Un poco mejor sería sin el artículo, _"llevarlo a otro límite"_, pero sigue sin tener mucho sentido y nomás tiene nueve entradas en todo Google, así que nada tampoco...
> 
> La frase que sí se usa en español es *llevar al límite *, sin "otro".
> Un sinónimo sería* llevar al máximo*, alternativamente *llevar a la máxima potencia *(esto me parece más para motores o algo así), *llevar al máximo nivel* (también *al nivel máximo*).
> 
> Si hablamos de llevar a un nivel más alto sin que necesariamente sea el máximo se dice* llevar a un nivel superior*.
> Esta sería la correspondiente de la frase inglesa.
> Existe también "llevar al siguiente nivel" pero esta no la usaría, me parece más una traducción demasiado literal de "next level".
> 
> A este propósito me resulta que también existe una traducción en alemán: *bis zur höchsten Stufe*.
> Estoy seguro de haberla escuchado y, sobre todo, leído bastante.
> 
> ¿Cómo sería con la traducción que más se corresponde al inglés "bis zur nächsten Stufe"?
> Ist das überhaupt üblich?
> 
> Saludos



Hola:

me he explicado mal. Lo siento. No volverá ocurrir. 
Como no hay un foro en deutsch-Englisch pude usar mi frase en inglés: Take sth to the next level; y por eso la mal traduce. Mil disculpas. 

El caso es este: en un foro de aprender alemán estábamos hablando sobre Angela Merkel comentando esta foto:
Angela Merkel: Thrifty EU leader wears SAME holiday outfit four years in a row

donde se puede observar el gusto que tiene a la hora de vestir. Yo comenté que los cumplidores altos se caracterizan por llevar la misma ropa (z.b. Steve Jobs). Aquí es donde quise decir que Merkel lleva esta tendencia al otro nivel ( She takes it to the next level).

Espero haber explicado la situación con satisfacción.

Saludos,
Lucie


----------



## Alemanita

"etwas auf ein höheres Niveau bringen" findet man z.B. in Wörterbüchern als Entsprechung für 'take sth to the next level'.
Pero sigo sin entender qué querías decir: si Steve Jobs siempre usa la misma ropa o el mismo estilo de ropa y A. Merkel hace lo mismo - ¿por qué el de Merkel sería un nivel más elevado?
Ella es simplemente una mujer práctica, sencilla y dedicada a la política sin pretensiones de estar vestida a la última moda. Y si usa su atuendo para hacer caminatas una sola vez al año, el próximo año la ropa estará en perfectas condiciones. ¿Para qué tirarla? A mí me ves en la playa verano tras verano con la misma ropa: es casi tradicional, es parte del veraneo.


----------



## German_lover

Alemanita said:


> "etwas auf ein höheres Niveau bringen" findet man z.B. in Wörterbüchern als Entsprechung für 'take sth to the next level'.
> Pero sigo sin entender qué querías decir: si Steve Jobs siempre usa la misma ropa o el mismo estilo de ropa y A. Merkel hace lo mismo - ¿por qué el de Merkel sería un nivel más elevado?
> Ella es simplemente una mujer práctica, sencilla y dedicada a la política sin pretensiones de estar vestida a la última moda. Y si usa su atuendo para hacer caminatas una sola vez al año, el próximo año la ropa estará en perfectas condiciones. ¿Para qué tirarla? A mí me ves en la playa verano tras verano con la misma ropa: es casi tradicional, es parte del veraneo.




Gracias. Simplemente quise decir que le quedaba peor que a Steve Jobs. Sin ofender a nadie. ) Era una broma, nada más.

Saludos,
Lucie


----------



## Alemanita

Eine Sache ein Stück weiter treiben.

Merkel hat die Eintönigkeit/Einfallslosigkeit/Monotonie Jobs' in Bezug auf Kleidung _*noch ein Stück weiter getrieben.*_

Recién después de informarme acerca del estilo de ropa de Steve Jobs (llevaba siempre el mismo tipo de ropa, no forzosamente las misma prendas) comprendí qué querías decir.
Merkel hace lo mismo: siempre en pantalones y con chaquetas que varían de color pero no mucho de corte.
Otra cosa es que aparentemente en las vacaciones use siempre la misma camisa.

No me ofendiste. Hablando se entiende la gente.
Espero que mi propuesta te sirva.
Saludos.


----------



## German_lover

Alemanita said:


> Eine Sache ein Stück weiter treiben.
> 
> Merkel hat die Eintönigkeit/Einfallslosigkeit/Monotonie Jobs' in Bezug auf Kleidung _*noch ein Stück weiter getrieben.*_
> 
> Recién después de informarme acerca del estilo de ropa de Steve Jobs (llevaba siempre el mismo tipo de ropa, no forzosamente las misma prendas) comprendí qué querías decir.
> Merkel hace lo mismo: siempre en pantalones y con chaquetas que varían de color pero no mucho de corte.
> Otra cosa es que aparentemente en las vacaciones use siempre la misma camisa.
> 
> No me ofendiste. Hablando se entiende la gente.
> Espero que mi propuesta te sirva.
> Saludos.


Perfecto. Lo has explicado de maravilla. Muchas gracias, Alemanita.


----------

